# Help please



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi I changed my tank around a bit to give my corys a little bit more room and added a little micro sword I found a petsmart mine still hasnt been delivered yet.lol What I was wondering was when you have a heavy planted tank how do you stop the plants sticking against the intake valve of the filter or do I need to change filters. I can move it over but Iam thinking later when the plants all grow up.Thanks Pat


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice tank. 

What about taking a sponge filter and wrapping it around the intake valve?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Iam from Innisfil that might work thanks never thought of that was wondering what all those people do with all those aquascaped tanks.Thanks for the comment on the tank its only a couple of months old.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

You're welcome, good to see another outta-towner... haha


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

To be honest, I've never had any healthy plants get sucked into the intake of my filter. Just dead leaves and debris.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris Stewart said:


> To be honest, I've never had any healthy plants get sucked into the intake of my filter. Just dead leaves and debris.


I was really concerned about the plants blocking it not really about the waste stuff and just wondered if this has happened to anybody. Pat then again maybe I worry to much lol. Since I dont have kids at home anymore maybe Iam projecting my mother instincts to my fish oh boy Iam addicted lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I do a the same thing, I cut out a block of sponge from one of my old AquaClears and shoved the end into my intake. There's ones that you can buy but to me, it's really not worth it. I've read of other ways to make it more precise.

Take your sponge, soak it in water, put it in a container large enough to fit it and freeze it. Once full frozen, cut out the shape you need. After you have the cutout shape, use a power drill and drill a hole that will fit the end of the intake. It doesn't need to be too big of a hole because it'll stretch when it thaws.

As for cleaning, it's a breeze. Just pull the sponge off during a waterchange and rince it out into the old tank water and put it back on. Takes about a minute.

Good luck!


----------

